# Line output converter (LOC) for my car?



## Ryanc17 (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a 2017 Cruze LS and I am looking to add subs to the car. The LOC that was used for the 2016 Cruze does not work for the 2017s. Does anyone know which LOC would be used for the 2017s?


----------



## Brad17Hatch (Apr 19, 2017)

Ryanc17 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze LS and I am looking to add subs to the car. The LOC that was used for the 2016 Cruze does not work for the 2017s. Does anyone know which LOC would be used for the 2017s?


You can use any basic LOC and tap into the factory wires leading to the rear door speakers (or front, whichever you prefer.

Unless you are talking about some expensive LOC/ factory harness combination, I don't see how 2016/2017 would be incompatible. Where did you get that information? 

Adding subs doesnt require any special OEM integration module, as may be needed if replacing the factory head unit. (To retain door chimes etc. in that case)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

My previous car (2010 Jetta TDI) I used the Scosche SLC-4 to give me all 4 channels. 














I tapped into the speaker output from the factory harness and used bullet terminals to connect the wires from the harness to the LOC. Also I alternated the male and female connectors to better tell which is positive and negative. Then I was able to run wire from the amp back to the factory speaker wire also using bullet terminals and installing them in a way so that if i wanted to remove the loc and amp I could reconnect the factory wires together and have everything work. All this was taking place behind the stock radio.


----------

